# Kamakazi Kieru Flurocarbon leader



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Need some light flurocarbon leader and found the Kamakazi Kieru brand on ebay for about 12 bucks delivered for 100m. This is great value as I find the 20m spools go to quick.
I know Im a cheap scate but has anyone used this? Is it any good?


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

You can pick up FC Rock locally for a couple of $$$ more locally which is a 100m spool.
Bit of a gamble but if it works out let us all know how good it is.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Plasman said:


> You can pick up FC Rock locally for a couple of $$$ more locally which is a 100m spool.
> Bit of a gamble but if it works out let us all know how good it is.


Go the FC Rock,it's good stuff,made by Sunline.
A couple of bucks could be the difference between loosing a couple of lures .


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

ok im not gunna bother i rekon


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

sounds like your planning on catching some serious stuff sometime soon


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

bruus said:


> sounds like your planning on catching some serious stuff sometime soon


Well after your recent sucess im going to have to be on my game to keep up with you. 8)


----------

